# IGF-1 LR3 reconstitution.



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I've read it must be reconstituted with 0.6% Acetic acid.

I have also read that it can be mixed with BAC water and drawn up in to pins and frozen.

Is there anywhere on the net 0.6% Acetic acid can be purchased and is there any truth in that IGF can be mixed with BAC water?


----------



## alextg (Jan 27, 2010)

You can reconstitute it with BAC water as long as you're ready to inject the whole thing within hours .... if you reconstitute with AA it will last for a long time.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

make an acetic acid solution using distilled malt vinegar....2ml of bac water and 0.3ml of distilled malt vinegar will make a totally fine acetic acid solution tht will keep igf gd for ages.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

XJPX said:


> make an acetic acid solution using distilled malt vinegar....2ml of bac water and 0.3ml of distilled malt vinegar will make a totally fine acetic acid solution tht will keep igf gd for ages.


hay dude. just wondering... do you use vinegar straight from tescos????

if i had 10 viles with 100mcgs of igf in each of them how much do you mix in.

is the above amounts the correct ratio for each vile. thanks man


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

do you have to filter the bac water and distilled vineger? to make the aa?


----------

